# Sea Tow Insurance



## Dr J (Feb 27, 2012)

Just picked up a year of Sea Tow for $44.81 at Sam's club in Fort Walton for $44.81, had several left last night.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Man that is cheap, I thought I got a good deal at $99 earlier this year.


----------



## keithelder (Aug 1, 2016)

That is incredibly cheap. I think I paid $150 roughly.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Wth!!!!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

How much coverage do you get at that price?


----------



## WRXSTi0487 (Dec 19, 2016)

Where did they have these? I tried looking when I was down there and nobody seemed to know what I was talking about, I looked on the gift card racks and couldnt find anything.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The date on the post is 10/2016. Old.
Whyme


----------



## WRXSTi0487 (Dec 19, 2016)

I was aware just trying to get information as they may restock if they carried them.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Just got boat insurance from BoatUS and cut premium in half from 1200 from progressive to 667. Already had Seatow that runs out in June was told to call back then and get towing service for 48 bucks.


----------



## Longbow (Jan 3, 2016)

sea tow went up again 179.00 now


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

my renewal is on my desk, I'll open it tomorrow....


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I've had it for 12 years and used it once. Nine miles out.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Realtor said:


> my renewal is on my desk, I'll open it tomorrow....


They were offering $50 off at the Wharf boat show yesterday.


----------



## Longbow (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool headed that way sunday thanks


----------



## Longbow (Jan 3, 2016)

Watch sea tow friday pull a bay boat off the beach on the island in that wind down by the fort


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Longbow said:


> sea tow went up again 179.00 now


Just got my renewal in the mail 193.00 gold with trailer !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Worth every dime!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/almost-home-758209/


----------

